# Change IP Address in College LAN



## mitraark (Jan 8, 2011)

In our college, all rooms have been connected by LAN Cable . RJ45 ports are there , we plugin , have to set a proxy to browse. I think its all managed by some Squid Proxy something 

Also , we can use a software called DC++ , all users connected on LAN can share there files via this software [ Quite common in many colleges ]

Every PC gets assigned an IP [ Something like 172.16.xxx.xxx ] In our hostel  ,only 172.16.40.xxx and 172.16.41.xxx is possible.

When i was using Windows XP , i could change my IP Address by changing this value only.

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/8085/xp40200.jpg


Now in Windows 7 , i am not able to change my IP Address in LAN by doing this  I can change my IP Address if I do this. 

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/9632/740200.jpg 

But then I cannot use anything [ Internet or DC++ , nothing works  ]

Does anyone one have any idea how to change my IP Address in LAN in Windows 7 ?

I will provide any extra info if needed.

Details of LAN at default :

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/6725/7details.jpg
==

PROBLEM SOLVED !!!! , just looked at the last screenshot with all the details , manually set all those values and its all working now  YAY !

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/7380/7dns.jpg


----------

